# 500 Smith and Wesson, 8 3/8"



## Barebowyer (Nov 13, 2016)

Just because I could....and of course like to eat them....5 yards, 0 yard recovery.  Entrance hole is ridiculous, 350 Hornady XTP JHP


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (Nov 14, 2016)

Daaaaaaannnnnggggggg!!!!


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 14, 2016)

Woh mama!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Nov 14, 2016)

What's the recoil like with that beast?  I want one, just don't know if I want to spend the money on one then regret it.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 14, 2016)

The recoil is significant but hits more in the strap of the hand versus upward and back.  The ported barrel and weight of the pistol helps a great deal.  It's very accurate.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 15, 2016)

Very nice congrats


----------



## wolf3006 (Nov 15, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 30, 2016)

now that what I call a hand cannon wow


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2016)

Well done.


----------

